# save a sim from death on sims 2...



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

I've read all sorts of guides and crap but i still haven't succeded in doing this. I'll explain what i did and what happened...

Elder wife burned from a fire. Elder husband was burning at the same time (however he should still be able to select things). I selected the husband, and tried clicking on the grim reaper but theres no option to talk to him. It just shows me his name and doesn't let me interact with him.

I have the sims 2 and all three expansions installed. Can someone PLEASE TELL ME why this isn't working!?!?!?!?! I wanna save a sim from his death!


----------



## Simulated (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm sorry to say, but unless you have a sim there who isn't burning. The option to save them won't show. You could always exit that lot back to the neighborhood without saving and start over. If you can't, then it's too late. 
I lost a sim to fire before just because a toddler can't bargain with the grim reaper.

I wish the sims knew how to stop drop and roll. Then it would be even more realistic.


----------



## Kristin76 (Jul 19, 2006)

Once a Sim is dying they can't save someone else, so if two Sims are burning neither one can save each other regardless of the amount of flames.

My suggestion would be not to save upon exit. 

Or you can resurrect your Sims if you have University with the Resurrect O Nomintron, however the Resurrect O Nomitron must be on the lot where the Sims graves/urns are. You can get the Resurrect O Nomitron through the Paranormal career, or you can unlock the career rewards by using the cheat 

unlockCareerRewards 

That is what you would type in the cheat box 

be advised the less you spend on their resurrection....the more likely they will come out as zombies.


----------



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

what do they look like when they are zombies?


----------



## Kristin76 (Jul 19, 2006)

Zombie are off color kind of greyish, their heads hang to one side and they drag one of their legs instead of walking normally. They also have a tendency to constantly think about eating brains


----------



## Zman1764 (Jun 2, 2005)

ok. Both of my elder sims are dead. when the first one died (the husband), the grim reaper came to get him, and it looked like he was fighting and he made him walk away and then he was gone. the wife still could not interact with him. Maybe im missing something here, but for some reason she jsut wasnt able to to speak to him.
Was it becasue he wasnt faint on the ground?


----------



## Kristin76 (Jul 19, 2006)

You cannot save elder sims from dying as they are at the end of their life span. That is why you could not interact with the Grim Reaper. However you can bring them back how I described them above


----------

